# Fan/Bamboo Shrimps



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I have 1 fanshrimp currently in a planted 75 gallon tank. I dont know what to feed him. My Amano Shrimp eat algue wafers or even goldfish food, but the Fanshrimp doesnt seem to go after these. I have some fish that grab food quickly, but can manage to give it to the amano shrimp, as they go after it, but the fanshrimp doesnt seem to want to do that. So want to know what you guys do normally.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Fan shrimp are filter feeders, similar to a marine feather duster. If you see them walking about the bottom and using their fans to sweep the gravel, then it's generally agreed by aquarists that the shrimp is underfed.

Do you have a mortar and pestle by any chance? You can grind dry foods into a powder and target feed them with a syringe or pippet and target feed them. Since it takes a bit of specific care for this species, people often keep many of them since they are doing the work on one.

Foods to consider: baby brine, infusoria, cyclopseeze, rotifers, zooplankton, frozen sm. daphnia, crushed flake/pellets, golden pearls, powdered reef foods...


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

shirakura chi ebi, that is what mine get


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

ok, if i understood this correctly, either crush the normal fish food such as flakes/pellets or get shrimp specific shirakura chi ebi food, and put these in a syringe/pipet, and target this somewhat in front of the shrimp, or the filter media? Pls note i do have a sponge prefilter, but the shrimp doesnt seem to be going on it. Having other fish in the tank, i do have to make sure they get their dose of food.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Crushed fish flakes some times works and some time doesn't. Some bamboo shrimps just won't eat flakes. It would have been better to go with the shirakura chi ebi. Either way, your hope is to either get the shrimps to eat the flakes and chi ebi. Or just keep adding them so the that the microbs will thrive, thus becoming constant source of food for the bamboo shrimps.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

Ok, I could go with shirakura chi ebi, do they sell this at big al or somewhere local in Oakville / Mississauga? Also, will Amano Shrimp and red Chery Shrimp also eat this (not just the babies), and is it good for them too? I want to make it more worth it, unless i can maybe crush algue waffer.

Finally, how exactly does one feed these shrimp? Say i put it in syringe or pipet, then do i just "spit" it in front of them, or do i put it in a HOB discharge end, or inlet end. My HOB and Cannister filters have an sponge prefilter, should i "spit" the food on that?

There is alot of plants and Wood, and hidding places in my tank, so i cant always see them or find them. Should i be doing this feeding like once a week, or more?


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

Anyone know?


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

it depends on the flow of the filter, but I take a spoonful and drop it directly into the water fall of the HOB.

The food is also good for other kinds of shrimp, just use it sparingly.


----------

